# T-Shirts and Koozies for events



## saltaholic

Since we are now a site sponsor, I wanted to let everyone know that we have the full capability in screenprinting for your upcoming events.
check us out at www.sascreenprints.com

Thanks
Steve


----------



## saltaholic

I forgot to mention we do decals as well.........

Thanks


----------



## saltaholic

2cool summer specials going on now!!!


----------



## saltaholic

Thanks for the 2cool orders!!


----------



## jeffscout

Can you PM me some prices for koozies? How fast can you turn them around?


----------



## CUATTHEBAR

I would be intrested in some pricing on koozies, but they would have to be able to hold a 16 oz beverage of choice. Can you get some like that.


----------



## saltaholic

pm sent, Thanks


jeffscout said:


> Can you PM me some prices for koozies? How fast can you turn them around?


----------



## saltaholic

Yes we do have koozies in stock that can hold a 16 oz beverage or a water bottle.



ArroyoCityfisherman said:


> I would be intrested in some pricing on koozies, but they would have to be able to hold a 16 oz beverage of choice. Can you get some like that.


----------



## 68PVM

Interesting in the screenprinting for a race team, whatcha got?


----------



## saltaholic

Whatever you need....... shoot me an email at [email protected] and let me know what you have in mind or check out our website at www.sascreenprints.com

Thanks


68PVM said:


> Interesting in the screenprinting for a race team, whatcha got?


----------



## saltaholic

Thanks for all the PM's, I still have about 1000 koozies in overstock that I will make some really great deals on if you order 100 or more.


----------



## saltaholic

Thanks to all the 2coolers for the orders!!!! Still have koozies in stock for cheap, printed or blank if you want blank ones to give away.


----------



## saltaholic

2cool special right now for events, buy 100 shirts and get 100 koozies free!!!


----------



## houjordan

Hit me up on 100 shirts and a few hundred koozies
[email protected]


----------



## saltaholic

email sent!!! Thanks for the business



houjordan said:


> Hit me up on 100 shirts and a few hundred koozies
> [email protected]


----------



## Sassy Britches

*koozies*

I was not able to pull your website. I need to get 200 camo koozies. i have the logo. these are for a corporate dove hunt on Sept 1, 2012. I would like to get a quote, you did some work also for a friend of mine! My contact info: Kandice Cabets, E-Mail: [email protected]


----------

